# The Cookie Thief



## Melody Jeoulex

it's here!!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

:laugh: last one...(poor pig)


----------



## Erilia

:vs_laugh: He so cute ^_^, how much would he take to steal some cookies for me ?


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@Erilia He'll steal them all..but I'm not sure if he can resist in not eating them @[email protected] you better watch him..haha..


----------



## Erilia

@Melody Jeoulex Even if he eats them all, I wouldn't be mad cause he has the force of the cuteness that would make me go all awwwwwwwww :vs_blush:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@Erilia he apologizes :vs_blush:


----------



## Erilia

Melody Jeoulex said:


> @Erilia he apologizes :vs_blush:


@[email protected] I just died from his cuteness >______<


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@Erilia :vs_laugh:


----------



## TerryCurley

:vs_lol: I love this piggy.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@TerryCurley :vs_blush:


----------



## FanKi

JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJA amazing xD

It's so cute and funny at the same time >.<


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@FanKi thank you :vs_blush:


----------

